# Mojo Woody is Out



## ThunderRoad (Jul 17, 2012)

70 bones
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...06156080&WTz_l=Home;cat106156080;cat148638780


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 17, 2012)

two thumbs down! I don't see it working very well, but maybe


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 17, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> two thumbs down! I don't see it working very well, but maybe



Ive come to the conclusion that you dont need anything but mostly mallard deeks anyways during the late season. For 70 bucks I'd rather buy a mojo baby mallard.


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 17, 2012)

i ordered 6 plus the mojo tree....pretty pumped


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 17, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> i ordered 6 plus the mojo tree....pretty pumped



BRA, only 3 fit on a tree. Now I know your lyin and obviously a newb.


----------



## Folsom (Jul 17, 2012)

The bad part about it I would bet hundreds have already been sold.  Next they will have a woody machine...


----------



## Wing Nut (Jul 17, 2012)

Saw them in Wildfowl dont think they look that great!


----------



## rockwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Its marketing. People have been asking for a woody mojo for years and they will sell the fire out of them things. Just wait opening day there will be 500 new Forum members and it will be all about how the Mojo Woody made the hunt and man ifn we hadn't had that mojo woody them things wooda never turned like they dun did and came in dat dere hole.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 17, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Ive come to the conclusion that you dont need anything but mostly mallard deeks anyways during the late season.* For 70 bucks* I'd rather buy a mojo baby mallard.



That's how much my fee is that I charge webfoot for calling for him when we hunt woody's. He knows that woody mojo ain't gonna get him more ducks than I can.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 17, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> That's how much my fee is that I charge webfoot for calling for him when we hunt woody's. He knows that woody mojo ain't gonna get him more ducks than I can.



Webfoot said that you charge 90, and I should pay him. Is he trying to skim some off the top???


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 17, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Webfoot said that you charge 90, and I should pay him. Is he trying to skim some off the top???



 He's always trying to make a buck. Probably to try and buy my hand made, out of African pine, woody call.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 17, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> He's always trying to make a buck. Probably to try and buy my hand made, out of African pine, woody call.



daddy needs a new duck call...


----------



## gsubo (Jul 17, 2012)

My mojo dove works on all species of waterfowl..and its only 40 bucks.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 17, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> BRA, only 3 fit on a tree. Now I know your lyin and obviously a newb.



He is lying, he only hunts white and blue birds!!!!!!now sometimes he hunts ones with specks and some from Canada. He has been around a couple of minutes.


----------



## thenuge17 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mojo teal and baby mojo mallard will accomplish the exact same thing. The mojo teal has the super fast spinning wings which is good for the wood ducks, not sure how they compare to the wing speed on the woody model


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 18, 2012)

Mojos are a crutch.


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 18, 2012)

vmarsh said:


> mojos are a crutch.



x2!!!


----------



## drdarby45 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ive been waitin on that woody vortex!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 18, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> Mojos are a crutch.





Timbertalker said:


> x2!!!



Yeah!! No self respecting he-man super duck slayer with a RNT(not those crappy hunter series that are $40) would use a stinkin' mojo. Guys like us are so bad to the bone, sometimes we just stare'em dead, with really mean eyes and such.


----------



## waddler (Jul 18, 2012)

They oughta put a headlight on it. Make sure them woodies don't hit nothin when they is comin in.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 18, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> Mojos are a crutch.



What isn't in modern day duck hunting? Jerk cords, flocked head decoys, ice eaters, pulsators, etc.

I will take every advantage I can get that is legal.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 18, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Yeah!! No self respecting he-man super duck slayer with a RNT(not those crappy hunter series that are $40) would use a stinkin' mojo. Guys like us are so bad to the bone, sometimes we just stare'em dead, with really mean eyes and such.



I quess I am not a he-man super duck slayer because I do not owned a RNT!!!!!  I am a crappy hunter that uses $40 calls. I only use Mojoes, because RNT he-man super duck slayer hunters use them to make thier calls work.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 18, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I quess I am not a he-man super duck slayer because I do not owned a RNT!!!!!  I am a crappy hunter that uses $40 calls. I only use Mojoes, because RNT he-man super duck slayer hunters use them to make thier calls work.



Its ok larry he isn't one either.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ordered mine as well as some mojo corn.


----------



## USMC0844 (Jul 18, 2012)

Not impressed.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 18, 2012)

I think modern day dekes with U Vision and intricate detail is a crutch. But i bet most guys that down mojos will run out and buy the latest, greates , most realistic dekes. When all you need is to be at the X and some painted coke bottles and kill em all.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 19, 2012)

*You tell um*



emusmacker said:


> I think modern day dekes with U Vision and intricate detail is a crutch. But i bet most guys that down mojos will run out and buy the latest, greates , most realistic dekes. When all you need is to be at the X and some painted coke bottles and kill em all.




     X 2    on the mojos  and painted coke bottles.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Love them mojo's*

Got 3 mojo teal, i love how well they work. 

   May not work for everyone, but it works for me.  

    Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 19, 2012)

Not rying to start an arguement just find it hilarious how some want to criticize another for using a spinning wing deke yet they will buy flocked head dekes and high dollar dekes that are painted more realistically.  Wonder what the old timer duck killers would think of that?  Some preach tradition yet shoot auto loaders instead of pumps or side by sides. And whatever happened to paddling or poling out to the duck hole. Now folks think if you ain't got a mud motor then you're a rookie.

Then you have the "hardcore" guys that preach about lazy duck hunters and not putting in the time, yet they have motors that can get them to the areas that are very hard to reach. Why not just throw the gear over your shoulder or in the skiff and strike out. That's hard core.  

Again before any undies get all wadded up, I have no problem with the newest dekes, mud motors and auto loaders but if you're gonna preach about and criticize mojos as crutches then please by all means, go out and use painted coke bottles, grab a side by side or pump, and sell the fancy "rig" you call a duck boat and get a canoe and paddle out to the honey hole, or otherwise then you're becoming a dependent on the crutches of modern technology.

Just saying.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jul 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Not rying to start an arguement just find it hilarious how some want to criticize another for using a spinning wing deke yet they will buy flocked head dekes and high dollar dekes that are painted more realistically.  Wonder what the old timer duck killers would think of that?  Some preach tradition yet shoot auto loaders instead of pumps or side by sides. And whatever happened to paddling or poling out to the duck hole. Now folks think if you ain't got a mud motor then you're a rookie.
> 
> Then you have the "hardcore" guys that preach about lazy duck hunters and not putting in the time, yet they have motors that can get them to the areas that are very hard to reach. Why not just throw the gear over your shoulder or in the skiff and strike out. That's hard core.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Not rying to start an arguement just find it hilarious


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 20, 2012)

Well I have to speak the language Larry. LOL


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 20, 2012)

I think everyone needs to pull up the ANNUAL HARVEST REPORT for Arkansas and see if you can tell when the mojo was introduced. This is why all the old timers have a problem with the SWD. Most of us have never seen a two mallerd limit on public property.


----------



## waddler (Jul 20, 2012)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> emusmacker said:
> 
> 
> > Not rying to start an arguement just find it hilarious how some want to criticize another for using a spinning wing deke yet they will buy flocked head dekes and high dollar dekes that are painted more realistically.  Wonder what the old timer duck killers would think of that?  Some preach tradition yet shoot auto loaders instead of pumps or side by sides. And whatever happened to paddling or poling out to the duck hole. Now folks think if you ain't got a mud motor then you're a rookie.
> ...


----------



## waddler (Jul 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I think modern day dekes with U Vision and intricate detail is a crutch. But i bet most guys that down mojos will run out and buy the latest, greates , most realistic dekes. When all you need is to be at the X and some painted coke bottles and kill em all.



Times 5 on the "X", the rest is just idle chatter.


----------



## across the river (Jul 20, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> I think everyone needs to pull up the ANNUAL HARVEST REPORT for Arkansas and see if you can tell when the mojo was introduced. This is why all the old timers have a problem with the SWD. Most of us have never seen a two mallerd limit on public property.



You had one dramatic spike in the harvest numbers around 2000, and then  the numbers dropped back down to numbers that follow the population in general.   After a couple of years and everyone from Cananda to Arkansas using them, they stopped dive bombing them and the harvest numbers averaged out. Once they have seen one two, three, or 500 times, it doesn't hold the advantage it did when only a few people were using them.  The population is near all time highs, so I don't see where the MOJO is having any real negative impact on the Mallard.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 20, 2012)

I fill if it is legal , use it.I have seen the good and bad in SWD'S. I can said this. If you are hunting the timber or anywhere else ducks want to be. If the guys hunting next to you(100yds) are using  SWDS and your not you are screwed. You can be on the X and a be world class caller it dont matter they will go to SWD. I have seen this from Ga. to Mo. Timber,lakes and open fields. In arkansas last year we had a group set up 100 yds from us and never called, Ok maybe 1 or 2 times. Their 7 SWDs ,pulled ducks, That we call thur the trees. We were on the X and had 4 world class callers callin. We put out 1 SWD and stop them. That is how they work. You CAN NOT go by the Harvest reports. There are alot more harvested than is reported. I seen that with my own 2 eyes. They have stop dive boming them, Maybe in Ga. after 3 weeks of hunting. You put a SWDs in a duck area, in a field you better be laying down because you will get hit by a duck. They might have averaged out but, I bet 90% were harvested over SWDS. That is why Arkansas let SWDs back in, because duck hunt drop off when they outlawed them. People werent harvested as many as they were with them. It was hurting the economy of the whole state of Arkansas. 
 Now Like I said earlier, I use them and dont use them. I am not knock anyone  that does or doesnt use them. I would rather not, myself. Now snowgoose hunting use all you can get. Because they are destoring northern nesting and feeding grounds..


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Well I have to speak the language Larry. LOL



I completey understand.


----------



## across the river (Jul 20, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I fill if it is legal , use it.I have seen the good and bad in SWD'S. I can said this. If you are hunting the timber or anywhere else ducks want to be. If the guys hunting next to you(100yds) are using  SWDS and your not you are screwed. You can be on the X and a be world class caller it dont matter they will go to SWD. I have seen this from Ga. to Mo. Timber,lakes and open fields. In arkansas last year we had a group set up 100 yds from us and never called, Ok maybe 1 or 2 times. Their 7 SWDs ,pulled ducks, That we call thur the trees. We were on the X and had 4 world class callers callin. We put out 1 SWD and stop them. That is how they work. You CAN NOT go by the Harvest reports. There are alot more harvested than is reported. I seen that with my own 2 eyes. They have stop dive boming them, Maybe in Ga. after 3 weeks of hunting. You put a SWDs in a duck area, in a field you better be laying down because you will get hit by a duck. They might have averaged out but, I bet 90% were harvested over SWDS. That is why Arkansas let SWDs back in, because duck hunt drop off when they outlawed them. People werent harvested as many as they were with them. It was hurting the economy of the whole state of Arkansas.
> Now Like I said earlier, I use them and dont use them. I am not knock anyone  that does or doesnt use them. I would rather not, myself. Now snowgoose hunting use all you can get. Because they are destoring northern nesting and feeding grounds..




I don't kill enough Mallards in Georgia to speak to how they act here, and the ones I do kill usually have bread or potato chips in their mouth.  In Arkansas, however, when the MOJO first came out it was like magic.   You could put one out, and just the movement itself would bring birds in from a distance. Look at the mallard harvest numbers in most any state and the harvest numbers spike about the same time and then drop off.  I see plenty of birds fly right by them now, and typically the ones that do bomb the MOJO are usually young birds.  There have been studies that show that they become less effective over time and the coarse of the season itself.  I could care less whether people hunt over them or not, and I have no problem hunting over them myself.   The comment made implied that MOJO decoys have had a negative impact on the Mallard population, and I don't think there is any evidence of that.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 20, 2012)

Good points by several.

plus I'm a topwater and topwaters use SWD's.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 20, 2012)

across the river said:


> You had one dramatic spike in the harvest numbers around 2000, and then  the numbers dropped back down to numbers that follow the population in general.   After a couple of years and everyone from Cananda to Arkansas using them, they stopped dive bombing them and the harvest numbers averaged out. Once they have seen one two, three, or 500 times, it doesn't hold the advantage it did when only a few people were using them.  The population is near all time highs, so I don't see where the MOJO is having any real negative impact on the Mallard.



the average duck harvest was 400,000 to 600,000 for over 30 years. the duck population has been close to these numbers in the past and the average was the same. Are limits are based off these numbers and what happens when the population drops off and are average is that high. Are limits will be reduced.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 20, 2012)

across the river said:


> I don't kill enough Mallards in Georgia to speak to how they act here, and the ones I do kill usually have bread or potato chips in their mouth.  In Arkansas, however, when the MOJO first came out it was like magic.   You could put one out, and just the movement itself would bring birds in from a distance. Look at the mallard harvest numbers in most any state and the harvest numbers spike about the same time and then drop off.  I see plenty of birds fly right by them now, and typically the ones that do bomb the MOJO are usually young birds.  There have been studies that show that they become less effective over time and the coarse of the season itself.  I could care less whether people hunt over them or not, and I have no problem hunting over them myself.   The comment made implied that MOJO decoys have had a negative impact on the Mallard population, and I don't think there is any evidence of that.



I believe that the mojo was banned from 2005 to 2007 that is the drop you see. These are facts not opinions. My beef with them is in public timber. The days of blowing them out of the hole to group all of them are over. Showing the younger generation that they will all come in with patience and a mean duck call.


----------



## jdgator (Jul 20, 2012)

For wood ducks you just need to be in the flight line. Between points A and B. Maybe one or two decoys. Lead one good and when your ready, splash it.


----------



## Folsom (Jul 21, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Not rying to start an arguement just find it hilarious how some want to criticize another for using a spinning wing deke yet they will buy flocked head dekes and high dollar dekes that are painted more realistically.  Wonder what the old timer duck killers would think of that?  Some preach tradition yet shoot auto loaders instead of pumps or side by sides. And whatever happened to paddling or poling out to the duck hole. Now folks think if you ain't got a mud motor then you're a rookie.
> 
> Then you have the "hardcore" guys that preach about lazy duck hunters and not putting in the time, yet they have motors that can get them to the areas that are very hard to reach. Why not just throw the gear over your shoulder or in the skiff and strike out. That's hard core.
> 
> ...




You have a lot of anger in you.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Folsom said:


> You have a lot of anger in you.....






... amongst other things . . .


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 21, 2012)

Folsom said:


> You have a lot of anger in you.....



nope, just get tired of all the negative "holier"than thou attitude of some so called duck "experts".  They always bash SWD's.  Just pointing out that technology has come along way and most of it good.  just because some choose to use them doesn't mean they are bad or wrong.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ... amongst other things . . .



LOL, hello pot this is the kettle.


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 21, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> I believe that the mojo was banned from 2005 to 2007 that is the drop you see. These are facts not opinions. My beef with them is in public timber. The days of blowing them out of the hole to group all of them are over. Showing the younger generation that they will all come in with patience and a mean duck call.



x2!


----------



## across the river (Jul 21, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> I believe that the mojo was banned from 2005 to 2007 that is the drop you see. These are facts not opinions. My beef with them is in public timber. The days of blowing them out of the hole to group all of them are over. Showing the younger generation that they will all come in with patience and a mean duck call.



 I copied an actual link of the chart for Arkansas, so we can actually sees "the facts."  I haven't looked, but I would bet if you look at other states you would see the same sort of trend.  For Arkansas they drop from 2000 to 2005 and then start to rise as the population in general rises, so *your* facts aren't factual.   You brought up the harvest numbers not me, and I was just making the point that there is no "statistical evidence" that MOJOs have hurt the population.   I'm sorry that the Yahoo that hunted next to you is now able to draw in your birds with his MOJO, and I agree that the movement draws birds (especially young birds and early in the season.)   However,  don't come on here and state a bunch of "facts" that aren't true and not expect to get called out on them.  They are legal, so all I can tell you is either get used to them or find a private piece of land to hunt that you can prohibit MOJOs on.


http://flyways.us/regulations-and-harvest/harvest-trends


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 22, 2012)

Fact; Mojo lovers are defensive.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 22, 2012)

across the river said:


> I copied an actual link of the chart for Arkansas, so we can actually sees "the facts."  I haven't looked, but I would bet if you look at other states you would see the same sort of trend.  For Arkansas they drop from 2000 to 2005 and then start to rise as the population in general rises, so *your* facts aren't factual.   You brought up the harvest numbers not me, and I was just making the point that there is no "statistical evidence" that MOJOs have hurt the population.   I'm sorry that the Yahoo that hunted next to you is now able to draw in your birds with his MOJO, and I agree that the movement draws birds (especially young birds and early in the season.)   However,  don't come on here and state a bunch of "facts" that aren't true and not expect to get called out on them.  They are legal, so all I can tell you is either get used to them or find a private piece of land to hunt that you can prohibit MOJOs on.
> 
> 
> http://flyways.us/regulations-and-harvest/harvest-trends[/
> ...


----------



## across the river (Jul 22, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> Fact; Mojo lovers are defensive.



FACT:   And those who cry about others using them, make up stuff to support their case.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 22, 2012)

across the river said:


> FACT:   And those who cry about others using them, make up stuff to support their case.



You going to answer the question or not.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 22, 2012)

SWD's are as bad as turkey decoys.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jul 22, 2012)

Just like every other item used by duck hunters in order to "kill more birds" the ducks will learn to adapt over time and cope with what is given


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 22, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> Fact; Mojo lovers are defensive.



Another fact:  mojo haters are defensive too.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 22, 2012)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Just like every other item used by duck hunters in order to "kill more birds" the ducks will learn to adapt over time and cope with what is given





When I use a SWD The birds dont learn anything except how to die with honor


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 23, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> You going to answer the question or not.



W/S Your not going to win this one. You are dealing with alot of people that just dont get what your saying. SWD'S  are used everyday and till there is no more ducks to shoot they will use them.  You remember all those young ducks that came to the one we had to use in the timber last year. I didnt know that young ducks had 2 and 3 curles on them. what do old birds have 4 to 6?
Well at lease we didnt have to carry all that stuff in like the others. 6 and 7 swd's and we had just one and we still harvested more than those all around us. I guess 1 is better 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 ETC? It could have been because we new how to call and when. Maybe it was we werent running RNT's ,  This year there will be 100 of those woodie swd's out there. Maybe
The mallards will see that they are woodies and fly away..
I am not saying people should or shouldnt use swd's, I am saying that if you do your home work,improve your skills, and  you will see what W/S is saying.


----------



## waddler (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the painting on the decoy indicating species is just marketing. Before the SWDs, guides around strung up all kinds of stuff for movement. Ducks come to splashing water when there are no decoys. I suspect you would get the same result from a black/brown piece of cork with Spinning Wings.

Another thing, my buddy killed a limit of Greenheads in a rice paddy last year using a Teal SWD. All species come to his. It is the movement only for my money. The rest is campfire fodder.


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 23, 2012)

i find it odd how every one relates the use of swd in arkansas to the area that educates them and that its where you see them used the most. no one tends to mention Missouri where they see em b4 arkansas or Nebraska or The dakotas or heck even canada....they are educated or predisposed if you will to swd's way before they get to most of us.
 Its just like the Votex' used on snows or wake makers for other ducks....its all an edge to help you have a successful hunt. The true hunter will kill his birds with or with out the use of every toy out there. its called thinking outside the box.....
if every ones running two mojos and 2dzn deeks, run something totally opposite and do your scouting and i promise you'll still kill ducks guys.
FYI: a great educational video for waterfowlers is Scott Threinen's
         goose society. Yeah its basis is for goose hunter but his ideas 
         techniques and advice is the same for ducks. 
Good Luck this season boys, and lets try and not cry over who uses what!


----------



## chardin2 (Jul 23, 2012)

I bought 3 woodie mojos and a woodie machine. Can't wait to use them!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jul 23, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> i find it odd how every one relates the use of swd in arkansas to the area that educates them and that its where you see them used the most. no one tends to mention Missouri where they see em b4 arkansas or Nebraska or The dakotas or heck even canada....they are educated or predisposed if you will to swd's way before they get to most of us.
> Its just like the Votex' used on snows or wake makers for other ducks....its all an edge to help you have a successful hunt. The true hunter will kill his birds with or with out the use of every toy out there. its called thinking outside the box.....
> if every ones running two mojos and 2dzn deeks, run something totally opposite and do your scouting and i promise you'll still kill ducks guys.
> FYI: a great educational video for waterfowlers is Scott Threinen's
> ...



what this guy said. period.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 23, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> i find it odd how every one relates the use of swd in arkansas to the area that educates them and that its where you see them used the most. no one tends to mention Missouri where they see em b4 arkansas or Nebraska or The dakotas or heck even canada....they are educated or predisposed if you will to swd's way before they get to most of us.
> Its just like the Votex' used on snows or wake makers for other ducks....its all an edge to help you have a successful hunt. The true hunter will kill his birds with or with out the use of every toy out there. its called thinking outside the box.....
> if every ones running two mojos and 2dzn deeks, run something totally opposite and do your scouting and i promise you'll still kill ducks guys.
> FYI: a great educational video for waterfowlers is Scott Threinen's
> ...



Man you let the  secret out of the bag..... That is alright Know one things us goose hunters know anything anyway!!!!


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 23, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> i find it odd how every one relates the use of swd in arkansas to the area that educates them and that its where you see them used the most. no one tends to mention Missouri where they see em b4 arkansas or Nebraska or The dakotas or heck even canada....they are educated or predisposed if you will to swd's way before they get to most of us.
> Its just like the Votex' used on snows or wake makers for other ducks....its all an edge to help you have a successful hunt. The true hunter will kill his birds with or with out the use of every toy out there. its called thinking outside the box.....
> if every ones running two mojos and 2dzn deeks, run something totally opposite and do your scouting and i promise you'll still kill ducks guys.
> FYI: a great educational video for waterfowlers is Scott Threinen's
> ...



What I'm am talking about has nothing to do with the birds getting educated or how well SWD works or how to use it. I think we all know how well they work.The fact is we have one of the best hatches ever and are limits are the same. This is because of are Annual harvest. I used Arkansas because We hunt there 50 days.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Man you let the  secret out of the bag..... That is alright Know one things us goose hunters know anything anyway!!!!



The only thing snow geese are good for is buck shot. How can you compare that nasty no good for nothin crap eating bird to the duck population.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 24, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> What isn't in modern day duck hunting? Jerk cords, flocked head decoys, ice eaters, pulsators, etc.
> 
> I will take every advantage I can get that is legal.



Well said


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 24, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Another fact:  mojo haters are defensive too.



Exactly


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 24, 2012)

Some of you wouldn't even hunt without one would ya?


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 24, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> Some of you wouldn't even hunt without one would ya?



I do.  I have a mojo, but have only used it 5 times in the last 3 yrs.  So to answer your question.  Yes I would bhunt without it..


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 24, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> i find it odd how every one relates the use of swd in arkansas to the area that educates them and that its where you see them used the most. no one tends to mention Missouri where they see em b4 arkansas or Nebraska or The dakotas or heck even canada....they are educated or predisposed if you will to swd's way before they get to most of us.
> Its just like the Votex' used on snows or wake makers for other ducks....its all an edge to help you have a successful hunt. The true hunter will kill his birds with or with out the use of every toy out there. its called thinking outside the box.....
> if every ones running two mojos and 2dzn deeks, run something totally opposite and do your scouting and i promise you'll still kill ducks guys.
> FYI: a great educational video for waterfowlers is Scott Threinen's
> ...



Great post Levi.  I did notice one thing in your post that is contradictory to what others have said.  You said that ducks see them before they even get to Arkansas. If that's the case then how long does it take to educate the ducks?  Some have said it will educate them, but if the ducks have seen them prior to their migration to Arkie land, then why do they only get educated in Arkie land?


----------



## across the river (Jul 24, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> You going to answer the question or not.



Sorry, I've been working late and haven't had time to look at redneck Facebook the last day or two.  Your original statement was,

_I think everyone needs to pull up the ANNUAL HARVEST REPORT for Arkansas and see if you can tell when the mojo was introduced. This is why all the old timers have a problem with the SWD. Most of us have never seen a two mallerd limit on public property._

This implies that the MOJO has had a negative impact on the population, but the numbers don't show it.  I stated that there was a spike in 2000 (just like there was in almost every state in the central flyway) that I would attribute to the MOJO.  This was the first year that it was mainstream throughout most of the country.  The harvest numbers then dramatically fall back off over the next year or two and mainly fluctuate with the population from that point on.  Had the MOJO had the effect you implied, the numbers would have remained elevated well above the long term average, but they didn't.  You then blindly attributed that drop off was due to the MOJO being banned in 2005 -2007, but the harvest numbers dropped off before that when MOJO were still legal. The harvest numbers actually slightly increased during the time period they were banned.  I take no issue with you not liking them.   I have agreed with you that the movement attracts ducks, but so do jerk strings and even making ripples in the water with your leg. Studies have shown that the effectiveness falls off over the coarse of a season, so whether you agree with that or not, it isn't something that I just made up.  Sometimes I hunt over them, sometimes I don't, it mainly depends on who I am going with.  If they banned them nationwide I'm not gonna care one way or another.  I simply had an issue with you implying that your problem with MOJO was that they were allowing for the over harvest of Mallards.  There is no evidence in the harvest records or in the population numbers in general to indicate that they have had a negative impact on the overall population.   There are far more pressing issues facing the duck population than the  few extra ducks people kill hunting over SWDs.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 25, 2012)

across the river said:


> Sorry, I've been working late and haven't had time to look at redneck Facebook the last day or two.  Your original statement was,
> 
> _I think everyone needs to pull up the ANNUAL HARVEST REPORT for Arkansas and see if you can tell when the mojo was introduced. This is why all the old timers have a problem with the SWD. Most of us have never seen a two mallerd limit on public property._
> 
> This implies that the MOJO has had a negative impact on the population, but the numbers don't show it.  I stated that there was a spike in 2000 (just like there was in almost every state in the central flyway) that I would attribute to the MOJO.  This was the first year that it was mainstream throughout most of the country.  The harvest numbers then dramatically fall back off over the next year or two and mainly fluctuate with the population from that point on.  Had the MOJO had the effect you implied, the numbers would have remained elevated well above the long term average, but they didn't.  You then blindly attributed that drop off was due to the MOJO being banned in 2005 -2007, but the harvest numbers dropped off before that when MOJO were still legal. The harvest numbers actually slightly increased during the time period they were banned.  I take no issue with you not liking them.   I have agreed with you that the movement attracts ducks, but so do jerk strings and even making ripples in the water with your leg. Studies have shown that the effectiveness falls off over the coarse of a season, so whether you agree with that or not, it isn't something that I just made up.  Sometimes I hunt over them, sometimes I don't, it mainly depends on who I am going with.  If they banned them nationwide I'm not gonna care one way or another.  I simply had an issue with you implying that your problem with MOJO was that they were allowing for the over harvest of Mallards.  There is no evidence in the harvest records or in the population numbers in general to indicate that they have had a negative impact on the overall population.   There are far more pressing issues facing the duck population than the  few extra ducks people kill hunting over SWDs.



It's a simple question what is the average Harvest of ducks since the mojo. What is the average of ducks harvested the 35 years before the mojo.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 25, 2012)

Does it really matter?  I mean really?  I know guys that go to Arkansas every yr, several times a yr and limit out, and they don't use em.  They have seen times when others had mojos and it worked perfectly and then other times the birds would shy from the mojos. They still kill ducks. Dang.  Hurry up duck season, folks here are getting their waders in a wad.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 25, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> Some of you wouldn't even hunt without one would ya?



In Arkansas I have put them out, took em back up, then put em back out again all in one hunt. All depends on the weather conditions, time of year, if you are hunting educated birds or new birds, etc.


----------



## waddler (Jul 25, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Does it really matter?  I mean really?  I know guys that go to Arkansas every yr, several times a yr and limit out, and they don't use em.  They have seen times when others had mojos and it worked perfectly and then other times the birds would shy from the mojos. They still kill ducks. Dang.  Hurry up duck season, folks here are getting their waders in a wad.



Emu, 

Don'tcha know it is and always will be confusing. I got a buddy, went to Miss. and said those Mallards responded better to a call than any in Arkansas ever did, and he had a "shaker". After while it came out they were huntn fish ponds where the owner was puttin out floatn fish food. Now with enough yellow gold, you can make 'em drop rock bombs on a whole fleet of Mojos.

When you are on the "X", the only thing necessary is to be still and pull the trigger. The SWDs give motion and that helps, but any wind over 10 mph will put motion everywhere. So like you say, take em along and have fun, or leave at home and have fun....or bellyache about not havn em.

I am sooooooready.


----------



## holler tree (Jul 25, 2012)

I know for a fact that the doves are on to them I've watched it for myself and I'm sure the ducks will be just as fast. there is such a thing as too much of a good thing I cant wait myself I'll be the guy sitting way off to the left or right of the mojo's killing the birds your flaring to me


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 25, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Great post Levi.  I did notice one thing in your post that is contradictory to what others have said.  You said that ducks see them before they even get to Arkansas. If that's the case then how long does it take to educate the ducks?  Some have said it will educate them, but if the ducks have seen them prior to their migration to Arkie land, then why do they only get educated in Arkie land?



wow, re read my post.....my point is that its not just arkansas.....


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, and re read mine, I commented on the fact that you said Missouri and the Dakotas, before they reach Arkansas.  Again like I stated, it would seem that if the ducks are seeing em and being hunted over em long before Arkansas, then why is so much whining about em in Arkansas. Do the ducks only become smarter once they cross over the state line into Arkansas?  Not disputing YOU, but what others have said.


----------



## across the river (Jul 25, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> It's a simple question what is the average Harvest of ducks since the mojo. What is the average of ducks harvested the 35 years before the mojo.



This is my last attempt. There are obviously many factors that affect the numbers, so it isn't that simple.   I attached the links to pull up the harvest numbers again and the link to the mallard population numbers.  The Mississippi Flyway chart is the better representation since MOJOs are used in multiple states, but it pretty much mirrors the Arkansas harvest chart. From the mid 1970s to the early 1980s the population averaged around 8 million birds.  From the mid 1990s to 2010 the average was a little higher but it was about the same.   It doesn't  make sense to compare years when the populations numbers weren't close.  From roughly 1975 to 1980 the Flyway harvest averaged about 2.3 million birds without MOJOS. Now look at the Mallard harvest numbers from about 1995 to 2010.   You get  huge peak in the harvest numbers that tops out at an all time high over 3 million birds in 2000.  What can this peak be attributed to?  I think it was the MOJO.  The trend can be seen in multiple states.  In the late 1990's and early 2000 the MOJO became mainstream and made a big difference in the harvest numbers.   By 2003, however, the harvest had dropped back down to 2.5 million birds or so and has averaged about 2.3 million birds from 2003 to 2011.  This is no different than the mid 1970s.  The population actually increased to over 9 million birds during this time, so even without the MOJO you would expect to see a slight uptick in the flyway harvest average, but you don't.  The one outlier in the data is around 2000, which is when the MOJO was introduced.   It is obvious that it had an affect when it was introduced, which I think we all experienced initially if we hunted over them during that time period.   However, it is obvious that the effect quickly faded, and harvest numbers the last 8  or 9 years have been right in line with the numbers from 40 year ago.  Your statement that MOJOs are still having a dramatic impact on the Mallard harvest isn't displayed in the numbers.   SWDs may help yahoos kill more birds, but they apparently aren't killing enough Mallards over SWDs to hurt the population.  I hope this finally answered your question.



http://www.flyways.us/status-of-waterfowl/population-estimates/2011-population-estimates


http://flyways.us/regulations-and-harvest/harvest-trends


----------



## Shoalwater (Jul 25, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> 70 bones
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...06156080&WTz_l=Home;cat106156080;cat148638780



Trying to get back to the original post (will comment on the others later)

WOODY SPINNER

Note to potential buyers before purchase: 

You must display a minimum of 7 stickers on your truck that prove you are a "duck hunter" prior to purchase.

You shall have stories prepared to "back up" said stickers about shooting a woody roost and how many you lost 'cause it was too dark' and your dog ran back to the truck.

You must admit that you just paid xxx amount of $ for a woody spinner that doesn't really amount to a pile of crap when it comes to shooting woodies. 

This is a huge gimmick and if you have a spinner, it doesn't have to be painted up like a woody drake. 

A few ripples and/or a spinner and the right spot "x" is all it takes.

Really, all it takes is being in the right spot....... period.

Sorry to try to put it back on topic but I couldn't resist. When I saw this decoy I almost lost it.


----------



## CootCartel (Jul 26, 2012)

x2 for the above post.... its all about being where the birds want to be..


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 26, 2012)

across the river said:


> This is my last attempt. There are obviously many factors that affect the numbers, so it isn't that simple.   I attached the links to pull up the harvest numbers again and the link to the mallard population numbers.  The Mississippi Flyway chart is the better representation since MOJOs are used in multiple states, but it pretty much mirrors the Arkansas harvest chart. From the mid 1970s to the early 1980s the population averaged around 8 million birds.  From the mid 1990s to 2010 the average was a little higher but it was about the same.   It doesn't  make sense to compare years when the populations numbers weren't close.  From roughly 1975 to 1980 the Flyway harvest averaged about 2.3 million birds without MOJOS. Now look at the Mallard harvest numbers from about 1995 to 2010.   You get  huge peak in the harvest numbers that tops out at an all time high over 3 million birds in 2000.  What can this peak be attributed to?  I think it was the MOJO.  The trend can be seen in multiple states.  In the late 1990's and early 2000 the MOJO became mainstream and made a big difference in the harvest numbers.   By 2003, however, the harvest had dropped back down to 2.5 million birds or so and has averaged about 2.3 million birds from 2003 to 2011.  This is no different than the mid 1970s.  The population actually increased to over 9 million birds during this time, so even without the MOJO you would expect to see a slight uptick in the flyway harvest average, but you don't.  The one outlier in the data is around 2000, which is when the MOJO was introduced.   It is obvious that it had an affect when it was introduced, which I think we all experienced initially if we hunted over them during that time period.   However, it is obvious that the effect quickly faded, and harvest numbers the last 8  or 9 years have been right in line with the numbers from 40 year ago.  Your statement that MOJOs are still having a dramatic impact on the Mallard harvest isn't displayed in the numbers.   SWDs may help yahoos kill more birds, but they apparently aren't killing enough Mallards over SWDs to hurt the population.  I hope this finally answered your question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great post, but are you saying that if a hunter uses a SWD he's a yahoo?


----------



## across the river (Jul 26, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Great post, but are you saying that if a hunter uses a SWD he's a yahoo?



In earlier posts some people implied that groups that set up next to them killed birds because their MOJOs pulled in the birds that they had called up.   I used the term Yahoo earlier, so I was just sticking with it.   I wasn't calling SWD users yahoos.   I have no issue hunting over a SWD, so if only yahoos hunt over them you can include me in the group.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 26, 2012)

across the river said:


> In earlier posts some people implied that groups that set up next to them killed birds because their MOJOs pulled in the birds that they had called up.   I used the term Yahoo earlier, so I was just sticking with it.   I wasn't calling SWD users yahoos.   I have no issue hunting over a SWD, so if only yahoos hunt over them you can include me in the group.



All those years you hunted in Arkansas and you need a mojo.  Why can't you answer the ? I have asked several times.  You must work for mojo.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 27, 2012)

Dang, for real?  Is the hatred for mojos really that strong for some folks?  If they are so detrimental then why did Arkansas lift the ban of mojos for ducks?


----------



## clent586 (Jul 27, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Dang, for real?  Is the hatred for mojos really that strong for some folks?  If they are so detrimental then why did Arkansas lift the ban of mojos for ducks?



Lobbyist and money. The same reason everything changes.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 27, 2012)

want to bring the ducks in this is how you do it  saw this on http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-MPW9000


----------



## across the river (Jul 27, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> All those years you hunted in Arkansas and you need a mojo.  Why can't you answer the ? I have asked several times.  You must work for mojo.



What question did you ask that I didn't answer?  I wrote a whole post explaining how the MOJO had a dramatic effect initially, but that effect dropped off.  I even posted links for you.  I'm not going through it again.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 27, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> want to bring the ducks in this is how you do it  saw this on http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-MPW9000



Worth a try!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 27, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> The only thing snow geese are good for is buck shot. How can you compare that nasty no good for nothin crap eating bird to the duck population.



That DVD has nothing to do with snow geese. Plus snow geese make real good goose jerky and poppers.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 27, 2012)

Just seems like a lot of whining and fussing over nothing really. Sure mojos have helped ducks die, and they have also flared ducks. The only real way to kill em is be where they are and even then it can be hit and miss.

One way I look at it is, if the other guys have 3 mojos and are smoking the ducks, then next time I'm gonna either have 4 mojos or try and find somewhere else that is holding ducks.  Kinda like a guy having a spread of 5 dozen ducks and the other hunter having only a dozen. The hunter with a dozen can either buy more dekes, or find a spot that has ducks and prefer his smaller spread.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 4, 2012)

mojos for woodys? everytime we use a mojo is AR it spooks woodys. at least what weve seen. here at home where we hunt they don't like em much either. IMO woodys go where they want to go, woodys decoying? i'd have to see that first hand to go buy one for 70 bucks!!!!


----------

